
New Microsoft Edge - fasicle
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/edge
======
Ianvdl
Taking a look at the privacy whitepaper [0], there's a long list of data
gathering initiatives that seemingly need to be turned off manually (a number
of sections explicitly mention opt-out rather than opt-in). I can't check the
defaults though, since it doesn't run on Linux. The main problem with opt-out
is Microsoft's track record of re-enabling telemetry after it has been turned
off by the user, and that's not something you'd want in a web browser.

[0] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-gb/microsoft-edge/privacy-
whit...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-gb/microsoft-edge/privacy-whitepaper)

~~~
lumberingjack
Just about every update they push to my main workstation usually breaks
something for quite a long time. the recent update which I thought I had
deferred broke every single thumbnail and the system's ability to remake
thumbnails on a machine that stores millions of video files. The heck with
using their browser I don't want that to be broken after Avery pushed update
too

------
whoopdedo
I'm disappointed they didn't put more effort into making the UI look like the
old Edge. Things like the tab previews, or the sidebar-like way that bookmarks
worked. Instead it's Chrome with a different home page. There's more changes
behind the scenes of course, but from the user's perspective it's not obvious
what the difference is between it and Chrome. And given the choice I think
Chrome would win every time because for years there's been a sentiment that
tech people don't use the Microsoft browser so it must be bad. The Edge
rebrand was the attempt to reverse that perception, except now they've negated
the benefit of the rebrand by taking away the things that distinguished Edge.

~~~
wayneftw
> it's not obvious what the difference is between it and Chrome.

That's the whole point. If there's no difference between Edge and Chrome, why
should the average user go out of their way to get Chrome?

------
varbhat
I am using Firefox at this time(only complaints are, performance which is less
than chromium based browsers, and bugs in fenix).

I am not interested in Edge because it is just closed sourced fork of
chromium.

Better use firefox or ungoogled chromium or new upcoming

Bold browser(brave browser fork without crypto or token)

[https://github.com/BoldBrowser](https://github.com/BoldBrowser)

~~~
mastazi
Speaking of Chromium-based browsers - Has anyone here tried Vivaldi? How is
it?

~~~
varbhat
Yes. It is good. It is one closed sourced chromium fork i can recommend. It's
developers are linux advocates too.

It has some opera browser features. It has also released part of it's source
code.

At the end of the day,i am not using vivaldi because it is not open source.
Brave browser is also nice imo(except crypto and tokens)

------
bonaldi
Why is this here? That is, is there something new since Edge launched months
ago?

------
maps7
I'll stick to Firefox

------
samdung
Been using the new Edge Browser since two weeks, mostly for testing our new
web app. I must say i'm really impressed. The speed definitely is better than
Firefox (which is my default). To give due credit, this is the best browser
from Microsoft.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Which is ironic given that the core is now from Google.

~~~
mavhc
Although that core was mostly from Apple, and that core was mostly from KDE.

Wonder how much of each is left.

------
skohan
> More privacy & control

I suppose that excludes MS's aggressive use of telemetry in Edge itself

~~~
Ntrails
Does it have ublock and/or noscript addons?

~~~
paride5745
All Chrome addons work

Still, we don't how much telemetry is baked in the core.

------
perryizgr8
I just want them to properly sync tabs and bookmarks between PC and Android,
and that would make Edge perfect for me.

------
Barrin92
I really like the reader mode and speech-to-text engine, it's very high
quality. Just one question though, is the browser going to have linux support
at some point?

~~~
varbhat
It may have linux support at some time(like they have given hint before) but
many linux users are not going to use this browser.

~~~
Spivak
Lots of Linux users use Chrome so it’s wouldn’t be that surprising if it got a
little traction from users that want a non-google chrome with out of the box
widevine

------
sys_64738
Still no version for Linux. A lot of Linux users are getting impatient waiting
for Microsoft to release this app.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Citation needed? Linux users pining for Microsoft products is a rarity. Why
would they go for a closed-source browser when they can go with the open-
source, non-google Chromium (same engine) or Firefox?

~~~
TuringNYC
One reason I might use it on Linux is to test our website/product UX on Edge
and ensure wider coverage.

~~~
skohan
Would Edge for Linux be a valid test for Edge/Windows? Wouldn’t there be
things like text rendering which would be platform specific?

------
mavhc
The main difference between Edge and Chrome is you have to reset your search
engine to Google when you use Edge

------
hcurtiss
I switched from Chrome for Edge's native integration with Windows
credentialing and Office 365. In a corporate environment that relies heavily
on Windows and the Office suite, it really works very well. Its elegant
account management between personal and work instances is also fantastic.

~~~
samch
You can configure Firefox to do native Windows authentication in an O366
enterprise environment. I have done this on my corporate laptop, and it lets
me use Firefox as my primary browser for any corporate / SSO site.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Integrated_...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Integrated_authentication)

~~~
Cilvic
This is cool, thanks for the link. As an end-user, how would you go about
determining the urls to add to the list?

~~~
samch
I just checked and my URL list looks something like:

“corpdomain.com,microsoft.com,microsoftonline.com,office.com,corpdomain.sharepoint.com,corpdomain.local,windows.net”

If I find an SSO-enabled site that doesn’t work, I add it to the list. I hope
that helps!

------
AnonHP
_Note: This web page is for the Microsoft Edge browser, but it seems to detect
your OS and shows the Edge version and download information for that platform
(others are hidden behind a menu). So if some comments here seem to be talking
about specific platforms, this could be the reason why._

I’ve been using Edge on Windows for a few months now. It crashes so many times
(all windows just disappear suddenly) and makes my system unresponsive. It’s
clear that Edge isn’t able to handle a few windows with a few tabs each, with
memory management being the core issue.

When starting out to try it, I knew Edge would be using a lot of RAM since
it’s based on Chromium, but I didn’t expect it to crash so much.

So Firefox stays, and continues to be, the primary browser.

On iOS, Edge is just another “skin” over Safari/WebKit underneath. It seems ok
— i didn’t notice anything phenomenally better than some other browsers.

------
dblooman
I found when using Ublock origin, when edge imported my extensions, it used
the edge version, which has slightly different behaviour than the chrome store
version. Install from chrome web store if you see inconsistent results

------
stunt
Thanks but no thanks.

------
sys_64738
If you have Edge by default then why would you want to install Chrome? Is M$
onto something here?

------
Fabricio20
Interesting, while I can't find any way to enable extensions, looks like the
Edge Browser for Android has built-in adblocker! [0]

(It's not uBlock.. But better than no protection).

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/T53p79k.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/T53p79k.jpg)

------
lubos
I must admit, the landing page looks slick and very un-Microsoft.

~~~
jmc5788
All of our corporate computers have this now instead of IE11....very
refreshing as a web developer to have something modern to target for intranet
apps.

------
billysielu
Can you use ublock origin on android with edge?

~~~
Spivak
That would a actually be a hell of a competitive advantage. There are a few
forks of chromium that have extension support but MS throwing down might push
Google to allow them.

------
rubyfan
I don’t understand why Microsoft are still in the browser game. It would be
like continuing to make mobile phones or mp3 players which they also lost a
long time ago.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
What would you suggest they do instead?

Because if they don't roll their own around Blink the answer isn't going to be
"Ship Firefox" because if you actually ask all your users and developers "Just
ship Chrome" will come out way on top.

Not saying I agree with it but thats reality. I'm more disgusted by the
browser mono culture than most and how so many engineers recoil when I bring
up their work isn't functioning at all even in browsers like Safari let alone
Firefox and they consistently make snarky comments like "We should just tell
them to use Chrome".

> It would be like continuing to make mobile phones

I mean, they are [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-
duo](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-duo)

~~~
rubyfan
i’d suggest they stay out of business they can’t be successfully at. if your
strategy is to ride the entrenched windows desktop vs. make an awesome product
that people love then you will lose in the long run.

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Yeah. ok but what browser should they ship instead?

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Interestingly, one of the most important battles in the browser (and apps in
general) market now is the privacy aspect. There are two vendor groups here:
one explicitly mentions it (Apple, Mozilla), and the other remains silent,
speaking only about non-provacy features (Google, Microsoft).

~~~
filipn
There is an explicit section for privacy on the page as I can see, there is
even a dedicated page to it: [https://microsoftedgewelcome.microsoft.com/en-
us/privacy](https://microsoftedgewelcome.microsoft.com/en-us/privacy)

Also they wrote a privacy whitepaper for Edge as well:
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/privacy-
whit...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/privacy-whitepaper)

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
This is absolutely not the same. Mozilla is actively fighting with user
tracking agains their will. Apple is also making some steps in the same
direction and speaking about it loudly. In the meantime, Google and MS are
doing whatever they can get away with.

